# Yamaha RX-V1800 and Behringer FBQ/DSP



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I am planning on buying a new receiver, the Yamaha RX-V1800 to be more precise. Now I saw that this receiver includes what they call 'Selectable 9-band subwoofer frequencies'.

I was also thinking of buying a Behringer FBQ2496/DSP1124P to help me calibrate my system.

Does that mean that I may not need an FBQ/DSP with this receiver? 9 bands are not very much but can I manage with that ?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jerome said:


> I am planning on buying a new receiver, the Yamaha RX-V1800 to be more precise. Now I saw that this receiver includes what they call 'Selectable 9-band subwoofer frequencies'.
> 
> I was also thinking of buying a Behringer FBQ2496/DSP1124P to help me calibrate my system.
> 
> Does that mean that I may not need an FBQ/DSP with this receiver? 9 bands are not very much but can I manage with that ?


I have the RX-V2700, and for the subwoofer crossover frequencies I can choose 40Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz, 140Hz, 160Hz, 180Hz or 200Hz :yes::yes:

I been reading a lot of post about feedback destroyer, and I think that even if you have a lot of selectable frequencies for your sub ... the FBQ/DSP will improve the sound of your subwoofer :yes::yes:

Maybe somebody with more experience than me will clarify this for you ...:bigsmile:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I read the 'Selectable 9-band subwoofer frequencies' not as a choice for the crossover frequency but as a dedicated 9-band equalizer for the LFE channel.

This description does not match what you wrote.

Did I understand this term incorrectly? :help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jerome said:


> I read the 'Selectable 9-band subwoofer frequencies' not as a choice for the crossover frequency but as a dedicated 9-band equalizer for the LFE channel.
> 
> This description does not match what you wrote.
> 
> Did I understand this term incorrectly? :help:


Here is the comparison for both receivers (http://www.yamaha.com/yec/compare/D...omp_items=451511&B_compare.x=23&B_compare.y=6) ... your shows a 9 band crossover and mine just says crossover frequency ... :scratchhead: ... but I think they're the same.

Here is another link for the description of the receiver (http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...58291&CTID=5000300&ATRID=1000&DETYP=ATTRIBUTE) 

When you use the YPAO to auto-calibrate, it will set up the equalizer for every speaker (mine did it) ... I'm sure you'll get better results for the sub using the feedback destroyer ... but before that use REW to measure the system response (this is something I have to do too :whistling::whistling ...:yes::yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi 
i was reading up on the Yamaha receivers a while ago trying to choose a new one and seeing what options they have, i read somewhere although the Yamaha has one of the best internal eqs it is no match for a bfd because of the limited low frequencies, which makes sense. 

Also after adding a bfd recently i would say they are well worth adding as many will agree, easy to use , cheap , and clean sounding and a lot more flexible than the internal eqs.

EDIT : Forgot to mention, with the bfd/fbq you will be able to take full advantage of REW and enjoy better bass


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont have a newer Yamaha but my Onkyo TXSR805 has an EQ for the sub beside the crossover setting and allows you to adjust down to 25hz this makes a huge difference with how the sub sounds.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a link to the user's manual http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/Documents/YEC/AV_Receivers/Manual/RX-V1800_Owners_man.pdf

Edit: Sorry, this link will not work ... unless you sign in to the website. You can register if you want to.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Equalizer bands and crossover frequencies are obvously two different creatures. Yamaha appears to be trying to find a way to fit the user adjustable EQ info into the comparison table structure for the 1800, but didn't for the 2700. Looking at both owner's manuals shows them to have the same manual PEQ parameters.

From looking at the online owner's maual, the 1800's lowest PEQ band appears to be 32hz (only 7 bands, btw...not 9). The BFD/FBQ's lowest frequency is 20hz, IIRC. Likely the Behringer PEQs offer a little more flexibility in other aspects as well.

Personally, I'd get the receiver first, let YPAO do its thing. Experiment a bit with manual adjustments if you want to tweak. Make some meaurements with REW and then get the BFB/FBQ if it looks like it would help. Nothing says you have to get them all at the same time. 

FWIW, one of our member's compared REW measurements using Audyssey room correction in an Onkyo 705 versus REW/BFD corrections and found the results nearly identical, plus Audyssey works on the whole frequency range. I don't know how YPAO compares to Audyssey at a technical level, but their stated objectives are very similar and Yamaha's been doing the DSP thing for a long time.

-Brent


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

brent_s said:


> FWIW, one of our member's compared REW measurements using Audyssey room correction in an Onkyo 705 versus REW/BFD corrections and found the results nearly identical, plus Audyssey works on the whole frequency range. I don't know how YPAO compares to Audyssey at a technical level, but their stated objectives are very similar and Yamaha's been doing the DSP thing for a long time.
> 
> -Brent


From all thew reviews out there on both systems Audyssey has an edge over Yamaha's YPAO but the end results are fairly close. I do know that Audyssey wont mess with the EQ setting of the sub just the crossover as they find that the calibration mic just cant give the user the results that are necessary its best to do it manually after Audyssey is done.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

brent_s said:


> Personally, I'd get the receiver first, let YPAO do its thing. Experiment a bit with manual adjustments if you want to tweak. Make some measurements with REW and then get the BFB/FBQ if it looks like it would help. Nothing says you have to get them all at the same time.


That's what I was thinking too. But buying the two together saves me a bit of money, not much trough.

I read the user manual now. The 7-band equalizer could help a bit but the 7 frequencies are from 63Hz to 16KHz :thumbsdown:


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

jerome said:


> That's what I was thinking too. But buying the two together saves me a bit of money, not much trough.
> 
> I read the user manual now. The 7-band equalizer could help a bit but the 7 frequencies are from 63Hz to 16KHz :thumbsdown:


I think you're looking at the *GRAPHIC *EQ. If you go to the pages right before the troubleshooting section, you'll find a description of the *Parametric *EQ (PEQ). There you'll see a frequency of 32Hz. 

-Brent


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Correct. But as far as I can see, it is not possible to manually changes the YPAO settings.

I have heard that these parameters can manually be modified after the automatic calibration on the 3800 but not on the 1800.

All of this means that I would probably need to buy an FBQ/DSP. Well, will see that when I get my RX-V1800 unit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jerome said:


> Well, will see that when I get my RX-V1800 unit.


Are you absolutely firm on buying the RX V1800? you would be better off with the Onkyo TXSR805 or even better the 875. the eq settings are all adjustable by the user and each channel has its own eq setting including the sub. Like I said down to 25hz


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

> Correct. But as far as I can see, it is not possible to manually changes the YPAO settings.


Somewhere in the 1800's manual, there's a menu that allows you to select between PEQ and GEQ. One of the apparent differences between YPAO and Audyssey is Yamaha will allow you to see the YPAO PEQ settings and then let you tweak them to taste. On the other hand, based on forum responses directly from Audyssey engineers, it looks like when you tweak the PEQ on Audyssey products, such as the Onkyos, you disable the Audyssey adjustments. This is because Audyssey plays with both time and frequency to do its thing...once you touch the frequency, you've made any time adjustments invalid. I believe I've read that Audyssey actually has more frequency bands available than are presented to the user for manual adjustment.

-Brent


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

off topic: but can the 1800 or 3800 yammy's set different crossovers for EACH speaker set? (front LR, center, surrounds)


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

mike c said:


> off topic: but can the 1800 or 3800 yammy's set different crossovers for EACH speaker set? (front LR, center, surrounds)


1800: I don't think so. From what I can see in the manual, there is only one crossover frequency for all speakers.
3800: can't find anything about different crossovers for each speaker either.

But in practice: is it *so* important?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

it's not important for 'Joe Sixpack' ... but I have a specific need to set the front left and right to a different crossover than the other speakers.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I finally decided to order the Yamaha RX-V1800. My main reasons are:
- Lower price for the RX-V1800 than for the Pioneer LX60 and Onkyo 805. I'm on limited budget in these days :gah:
- I will only use the receiver to watch movies and the Yamaha has been praised by many on this. Also tested as BestBuy on our local _HomeTheater_ magazine

As advice above, I will wait a bit to see if I really need an FBQ. I also have to treat my room and it may take some time before I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi i'm sure you will love the Yamaha they are brilliant for movies !!!
You can always add a bfd/fbq when your ready.


----------

